# Great photos and video of Russian tortoise at Arkive.org



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 3, 2012)

Some great photos and video of wild Russian tortoises in their native Central Asia:

http://www.arkive.org/afghan-tortoise/testudo-horsfieldii/


----------



## Baoh (Jun 3, 2012)

Those really are quite good photographs. Better than I was expecting, going from what I remember.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, they are beautiful, and insightful. Check out the video, too:

http://www.arkive.org/afghan-tortoise/testudo-horsfieldii/video-00.html

It shows several Russian tortoises gallivanting through vast fields of wild poppies in search of mates. What a life!


----------



## Niki (Jun 3, 2012)

Great photos.. Awesome to see them in natural habitat.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Nice pictures.

I'm going to start referring to Russian tortoises as Afghan tortoises from now on. Let's all do it, and see how long it takes for us to change folks from calling them Russians.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree, Yvonne. Seems like a better name!

Thanks for sharing, great pics/video. A lot of sand!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 3, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Thanks for the link. Nice pictures.
> 
> I'm going to start referring to Russian tortoises as Afghan tortoises from now on. Let's all do it, and see how long it takes for us to change folks from calling them Russians.



I've toyed with this idea myself, and it just might work (after all, the distinction between "bison" and "buffalo" is finally in the popular consciousness now after 130 years, so such name changes might work for other animals, too). The thing is, _Testudo horsfieldii_ is found not only in Russia and Afghanistan, but also Pakistan, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, and China. The only descriptive, non-national name that really fits is "steppe tortoise," since this species is native to Central Asia's grasslands and deserts (which is why I refer to it as such in my signature). If we're going to try and change this animal's common name from "Russian tortoise" to something else, I think that something else should be "steppe tortoise," don't you?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link. Nice pictures.
> ...



Well, there are a few deserts in the world, and we call our Gopherus agassizii the desert tortoise, so why not steppe for the russian tortoises. I'll start right away.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 3, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Well, there are a few deserts in the world, and we call our Gopherus agassizii the desert tortoise, so why not steppe for the russian tortoises. I'll start right away.



Excellent. Let's do it!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow those pictures are amazing, I've not seen them in their natural habitat before. I was unsure as to whether my tort was wild bred or captive, but I know for certain now that he is captive, his shell is so different to theirs. (much more vibrant colours and now wear and tear). Read all the info on the right too was really interesting some of it I didn't know. Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite photos of a wild steppe tortoise from Arkive.org:


----------

